# Why no HBO Go app for the TiVo?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

That would be a GREAT addition!!

It seems like it is being added to a lot of devices (roku, xbox, ipad, etc etc) but no mention of TiVo.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Because Tivo is relatively small potatoes and HBO doesn't think it is worth the development effort or at least isn't a high priority.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder if HBO shows will become available through the upcoming Comcast VOD rollout?


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

I imagine TiVo is a pretty low priority for them, since it requires a HBO cable subscription and TiVo is a cable box.

HBO probably figures you can watch their shows on the HBO channel directly or through your cable provider's VOD service.

Comcast Xfinity does include HBO, they don't allow their subscribers to login to HBO Go. So the answer is "probably, yes".


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

HBO Go offers a TON more than just regular HBO on VOD. For example you maybe able to watch half a dozen Soprano's episodes on demand. But with HBO Go you can watch the ENTIRE season.

I really wish tivo could get HBO go onto the premiere's.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

The problem with HBO Go is that you have to have an HBO subscription through your cable provider to access it. I want to just pay HBO directly and get HBO Go without the channel.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually we will probably get HBO GO since it would add more ondemand for many small providers. 

The problem comes from the cable companies, take a look at the other HBO go apps - xfinity customers can't use it on xbox, roku, samsung - You know Tivo doesn't want to put an app out that won't be supported by probably the most common connection to TiVo Boxes. 

Also HBO has stated that the reason they don't offer subscriptions directly is because they are not on enough devices - they are trying to be as ubiquitous as netflix and once they are we can pay directly.

Xfinity on demand for Tivo is suppose to be out soon but it will not have the entire selection like HBO GO does - basically I think Tivo hasn't done it yet since they don't want what has been the PR **** storm for the xbox apps. 

For Example: Tivo is awesome and made sure there isn't the stupid requirement : that I must have xfinity for internet and TV to get ondemand like it is on the xbox 360. I am a business class subscriber and because my internet and TV are not on the same account no xbox 360 on demand


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

plazman30 said:


> The problem with HBO Go is that you have to have an HBO subscription through your cable provider to access it. I want to just pay HBO directly and get HBO Go without the channel.


As you know, that is not their current business model.

TiVo is not writing any of these latest apps (YouTube/Netflix), I assume their new tool is either out or will be out shortly. I continue to advocate that if you want an app for the TiVo, you should reach out to the service provider directly for the request. As you would for Android or iOS.

Now, if I was a service provider, the decision is easy. Prioritize app creation for the greatest available profit. TiVo's current subscription rate does not put them high on that list, not to mention that as a DVR you can already timeshift currently available HBO content. So letting them know vocally that this is wanted is the only way to attempt to bump their build priority.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Now that TiVo is starting to provide a SDK and letting developers create their own apps, I don't think it is out of the question that HBO Go will come to Tivo eventually.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> As you know, that is not their current business model.
> 
> TiVo is not writing any of these latest apps (YouTube/Netflix), I assume their new tool is either out or will be out shortly. I continue to advocate that if you want an app for the TiVo, you should reach out to the service provider directly for the request. As you would for Android or iOS.
> 
> Now, if I was a service provider, the decision is easy. Prioritize app creation for the greatest available profit. TiVo's current subscription rate does not put them high on that list, not to mention that as a DVR you can already timeshift currently available HBO content. So letting them know vocally that this is wanted is the only way to attempt to bump their build priority.


Exactly. People that want all these new apps are going to waiting a long time for Tivo to deliver. They do not have the market power of the Xbox or PS3 or even Roku, so the providers aren't doing anything and Tivo isn't pushing hard enough.

Tivo will never be the mythical 'one box' IMO, you'll always need to get something else if you want the latest apps. And that's fine if they don't market themselves as such and continue providing the best DVR features on the market.

But that doesn't excuse them from not getting the provided apps up to date, such as Amazon streaming.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

TiVo needs to open up like apple did with their app store. I don't know why they are dragging their feet on this.


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> TiVo needs to open up like apple did with their app store. I don't know why they are dragging their feet on this.


AppleTv doesn't have HBO Go either, and as far as I know, you can't send video from the iPad/iPhone app to it over AirPlay or HDMI mirroring yet (as of July 2012 anyway).

HBO Go on XBOX 360 is amazing, even though you need a subscription to the cable package and XBOX Gold to see it.

Since Google made the YouTube channel for Tivo, and Netflix made their respective updated channel, I sure hope HBO gets to do the same thing, at least where allowed by cable companies.

Selfish tip: do Verizon FIOS first!


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Flojomojo said:


> AppleTv doesn't have HBO Go either, and as far as I know, you can't send video from the iPad/iPhone app to it over AirPlay or HDMI mirroring yet (as of July 2012 anyway).
> 
> HBO Go on XBOX 360 is amazing, even though you need a subscription to the cable package and XBOX Gold to see it.
> 
> ...


You can Airplay HBO Go from an iPad or iPhone but the quality isn't that good.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HBOGo on XBox is great. However I'd much rather just watch it on my TiVo. I hope TiVo is at least trying to get HBOGo support brought to TiVo.

Dan


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> HBOGo on XBox is great. However I'd much rather just watch it on my TiVo. I hope TiVo is at least trying to get HBOGo support brought to TiVo.
> 
> Dan


I hope Playstation gets HBO GO. Still waiting


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

Supposedly it's on the way for ps3. Android just got it so maybe we are next.


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

A $50 Roku solves the HBO Go issue for many, and the Amazon Prime issue that is requested quite often here. I know everyone wants the magical one box, buts its not going to happen. A TiVo and a Roku in combination include quite a bit of content consumption options.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Kingpcgeek said:


> A $50 Roku solves the HBO Go issue for many, and the Amazon Prime issue that is requested quite often here. I know everyone wants the magical one box, buts its not going to happen. A TiVo and a Roku in combination include quite a bit of content consumption options.


I think it will happen. Tivo has wanted to be the "one box" for a long time. They are getting there. The Xfinity app is pretty good (despite the "folders" that Comcast uses). However, the app is integrated with the Tivo search so it's not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

Kingpcgeek said:


> A $50 Roku solves the HBO Go issue for many, and the Amazon Prime issue that is requested quite often here. I know everyone wants the magical one box, buts its not going to happen. A TiVo and a Roku in combination include quite a bit of content consumption options.


And the AppleTV handles iTunes purchases nicely, but it does not have HBO, Epix, or any of the goofy third party channels the Roku has. Roku reminds me of TiVo ~8 years ago, when they added the home networking apps and games, most of which are still in SD and have not been refreshed in ages.

What's needed is a little bit more convergence. We aren't made of HDMI inputs. TiVo is the big daddy with multistreaming cable cards and the spinning hard drives. It should have these apps, or it will set itself up to be replaced by something better from Apple or Google.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Flojomojo said:


> Supposedly it's on the way for ps3. Android just got it so maybe we are next.


That's good news I can definitely use my coworkers password for HBO GO on my ps3


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

Tyrion The Imp said:


> That's good news I can definitely use my coworkers password for HBO GO on my ps3


Maybe. The FIOS and HBO apps on Xbox 360 don't use password authentication like HBO Go does on the web, Roku, and iPhone. They seem to detect your IP and check for your cable subscription that way. This makes it easy to start using these apps, but hard to be portable or to share with friends.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Through an iPhone I use the password and it seems to work fine. 

Hopefully it stays that way because I just bought cables to hook up my laptop to the TV and they were costly


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been using my Apple TV more and more lately, HBO go from the Apple TV icon as of recently or from an iPad is GREAT. I'd LOVE to see it on my Tivo as a feature added like Spotify. any chance?


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

Now that HBO Go is on AppleTV, I don't care so much about having it on TiVo or PS3. The AppleTV implementation is fast and simple, and likely to be much more responsive than anything on TiVo .... at least if their current apps on my XL4 are anything to go by. 

I don't really mind switching between the inputs anymore. 

AppleTV for iTunes stuff, Netflix, HBO, and AirPlay streaming of Spotify or Pandora

Tivo for Live TV


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Flojomojo said:


> Now that HBO Go is on AppleTV, I don't care so much about having it on TiVo or PS3. The AppleTV implementation is fast and simple, and likely to be much more responsive than anything on TiVo .... at least if their current apps on my XL4 are anything to go by.
> 
> I don't really mind switching between the inputs anymore.
> 
> ...


That may be my approach too, I am enjoying my Apple TV more now than I was the 1st few years I had it... I wish TV's supported picture in picture like they did late 90's.


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

"second screen viewing" is the new picture-in-picture

I'm looking forward to the ongoing competition between AirPlay and Chromecast.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

And the recently added "WatchESPN" on AppleTV pushed me to buy one. No more ESPN3 games on a computer! Gonna be a great college football season.


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

cmshep222 said:


> And the recently added "WatchESPN" on AppleTV pushed me to buy one. No more ESPN3 games on a computer! Gonna be a great college football season.


ESPN3 on TiVo would be great.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Lots of apps on Tivo would be great, but instead we get the worthless Web Video Launchpad and AOL.TV. And still no Amazon Prime streaming.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

skaggs said:


> ESPN3 on TiVo would be great.


The implementation on the Xbox is so awesome I can't see anyone else matching it. The Xbox has too many interface options (Kinect, controller, keypad, etc) for something like an apple TV or TiVo to come close. And the Xbone is going to make it even better.

It seems obvious to me that the Xbox is ESPN's desired platform for people to consume ESPN3 and everything else is just meh to them.


----------

